# Hackmii Installer 0.7 Released



## tj_cool (Jul 26, 2010)

*Hackmii Installer 0.7 Released*
Fixed 4.3 compatibility




A new Hackmii installer has been released by Team Twiizers. Besides the fixed compatibility with 4.3 (thanks to a new exploit) and the K region, it also gives us a new Homebrew Channel design! For the full changelog, see the source link below.






 Off-Site Download





 Source


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 26, 2010)

Sooo, could anyone post a picture of the new design?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 26, 2010)

FIX94 said:
			
		

>








 (totally stolen from the other thread





)


----------



## iFish (Jul 26, 2010)

This New Homebrew Channel is freaking SEXY!!

Well.... I'm happy


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jul 26, 2010)

Whats the new exploit? It works when used with bannerbomb v2 on a 4.3 wii?


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 26, 2010)

DsHacker14 said:
			
		

> Whats the new exploit? It works when used with bannerbomb v2 on a 4.3 wii?


They mean some kind of internal exploit the hackmii installer uses to actually install stuff (and it works on 4.3 thanks to that). You still need Indiana PWNS or Smash Stack to boot the hackmii installer though.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm looking into finally modding my Wii. What's the best way to do it? Is there a good guide? Also, is the new firmware 4.3? I was stupid and installed it.

I have no experience with modding Wii's.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jul 26, 2010)

So you can use your 4.3 wii (not virgin) with smash stack/indiana pwns in conjunction with the new hackmii installer and it will work?


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 26, 2010)

DsHacker14 said:
			
		

> So you can use your 4.3 wii (not virgin) with smash stack/indiana pwns in conjunction with the new hackmii installer and it will work?


erm i think so


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 26, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> This New Homebrew Channel is freaking SEXY!!
> 
> Well.... I'm happy



i AGREE, (now if only somebody couldd make this as a wii theme i'd fall in wii hacking heaven) SEXY  YES!


----------



## Pulka (Jul 26, 2010)

If you update though Wi-Fi, is BootMii updated too?


----------



## demitrius (Jul 26, 2010)

Can I update HBC by itself and not bother with HackMii/BootMii?


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 26, 2010)

Pulka said:
			
		

> If you update though Wi-Fi, is BootMii updated too?


if in doubt download from bootmii website and stick it in your DAMM wii
(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeh, since it downloads then loads the hackmii installer)


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 26, 2010)

same question, how can we that not updated yet, update this stuff? also, can we now update to
new menu of ninty?

Damian


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 26, 2010)

demitrius said:
			
		

> Can I update HBC by itself and not bother with HackMii/BootMii?


you can't update without running the hackmii installer, whats wrong? just load hackmii select hbc channel to install and exit. DONE


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice. If you are already on 4.3 and you'd like use this installer, I suggest using this guide for Smash Stack & this guide for IndianaPwns. Simply place the exploit & HackMii dol/elf wherever it tells you to. I haven't tried this just but I'll get around to it.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the look of the homebrew channel. I'll update as soon as I get a chance to get on my wii.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Jul 26, 2010)

Me likeyyyyyyy


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 26, 2010)

Damian666 said:
			
		

> same question, how can we that not updated yet, update this stuff? also, can we now update to
> new menu of ninty?
> 
> Damian


if you have a softmoded wii (hbc installed) then update though hbc and then you can update the system menu then (no need to though)


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 26, 2010)

it wont reload any ios?

and i would like my shop channel back, thats why i ask xD

damian


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Very nice. If you are already on 4.3 and you'd like use this installer, I suggest using this guide for Smash Stack & this guide for IndianaPwns. Simply place the exploit & HackMii dol/elf wherever it tells you to. I haven't tried this just but I'll get around to it.



Once you try it on your wii, will you message me back/reply on this thread if it works for you?


----------



## nico445 (Jul 26, 2010)

hmm it's complaining that i don't have any good ios (probably have most fakesigned and such) which ios would i have to download from nusd and install to get it right?


----------



## Damian666 (Jul 26, 2010)

lol... wont let me update the sysmenu xD

ah well, hbc is looking nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Damian


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 26, 2010)

DsHacker14 said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure those methods work. I won't confirm the exploits because I'm on 4.2U so I'll just update HBC then update to 4.3U (maybe). I'm sure someone else will and they're both pretty simple exploits.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh alright then. Cheers


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jul 27, 2010)

Now is time to update to 4.3?


----------



## Lushay (Jul 27, 2010)

Hackers win again.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Jul 27, 2010)

so whats the new title ID? And whats the state of backups and 4.3?


----------



## Bloodlust (Jul 27, 2010)

** Proper support for all regions, including KOR.*

If only Smashstack/Indiana pwns can be used, how do you exploit J/K consoles?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 27, 2010)

there is no better guide on gbatemp than the one in tj_cool's signature... if its updated then ppl will have no problem getting anything running on < 4.2 >


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2010)

i kinda like the old blue design better. the text is harder to read with the black and my eyes are just fucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pity there's no skinning feature like in usbL GX


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 27, 2010)

tj, why have u removed the softmod guide link from yer sig?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me what happened to the title ID of the homebrew channel? I only saw 4 dots on the place where the title ID should be in any title deleter. Magick?


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 27, 2010)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> tj, why have u removed the softmod guide link from yer sig?


It's been like this for quite a long time now. What guide do you mean? The USB Loader GX Readmii ?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2010)

FragAguy said:
			
		

> Can anyone explain to me what happened to the title ID of the homebrew channel? I only saw 4 dots on the place where the title ID should be in any title deleter. Magick?


* New title id to circumvent its deletion by System Menu 4.3.
* New look from our favorite pixel artist drmr.
* Both views now show five rows of application entries.
* On-NAND settings.
* HBC now has the HW_AHBPROT flags set for direct hardware access, thus replacing DVDX.
* Ability to not reload IOS when launching an application.
* USB access is more stable, thanks to tueidj
* Fixed the retry mechanism for the network initialization.
* Fixed some rare hangs upon launch and exit (Hopefully all of them).


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> FragAguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah  I read that, but how did they manage to hide the ID or change it into this: . . . .
I thought maybe someone knew how they did that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2010)

FragAguy said:
			
		

> Yeah  I read that, but how did they manage to hide the ID or change it into this: . . . .
> I thought maybe someone knew how they did that.


just type all this?: ......


----------



## Styles420 (Jul 28, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> FragAguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are several (hundred) other hexadecimal character codes that might show up as a period, besides a period. The ID probably consists of non-printable characters (as in, there is no graphic associated with them in the systems font file). 

Older PCs displayed a lot of non-printable characters as boxes (ever use notepad to open a file that wasn't text?) - maybe the Wii uses a ' . '


----------



## adriande2 (Jul 28, 2010)

They say "USB access is more stable" but my usb won't even connect, so I can't even use the apps on my usb unless I use WiiXplorer.
And you now have to choose "Back to System menu" twice before you can actually exit the homebrew channel.
Plus, it doesn't seem to be reading a few meta.xml files(such as the Comix channel).


----------



## sweenish (Jul 28, 2010)

even though i don't need it, i'm still waiting for bannerbomb or some other universal " 'sploit" that doesn't rely on a game.

i won't buy lego indy just to exploit a friend's wii, and i loathe smash brothers.


----------

